# Eee PC 900 Gentoo - hdparm reports dma on my drive is turned

## nimar

what are the correct kernel options for the hd controller? thx

----------

## NeddySeagoon

nimar,

Please post your lspci output

----------

## nimar

```

Password: 

MeeePC nick # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 04)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 04)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 04)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 04)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 04)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 04)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 04)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 04)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 04)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 04)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 04)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev d4)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 04)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) SATA Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 04)

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5006EG 802.11 b/g Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. L2 100 Mbit Ethernet Adapter (rev a0)

MeeePC nick # 

```

the 4GB SSD drive is reported as hdc

the 16GB SSD drive is reported as hdd

the lspci above stated ide controller so it a SATA SSD drive.

I've scoured the bios settings, but I cannot change it emulation between scsi (sata) or ide?

any comments or thoughts are appreciated!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

nimar,

You want kernel setup

All your drives will have /dev/sd* names so yu may need to fix /etc/fstab and grub.conf

----------

## nimar

I'm using gentoo sources. should be the same, correct? If so I'll change and recompile /install. thx for the info!!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

nimar,

yes. Very new kernels have an extra submenu in the libata kernel branch where you select the SATA drivers

you will need that on.

Also, I believe your wireless driver was added to the 2.6.27 kernel.

----------

## nimar

thanks, I'll make the changes and recompile / install. 

I'm on 2.6.26 r3 so I've been using madwifi HAL and it works like a charm.

get back in a bit. thx again!

-N

----------

## nimar

Ha! i forgot boot (grub)commands since I copied the "new" kernel over I can't boot. it's fitting.

can I boot using grub commands like root=sd0 or the like??

Many thanks

-N

----------

## nimar

Thank you VERY much! worked perfectly!!

Regards

-N

----------

## nimar

Since it's now "working" as it should I'd like to optimize the settings. should I use hdparm or sdparm? 

Thx

-N

----------

## NeddySeagoon

nimar,

There is very little to optimise. SCSI requires that DMA be used, so it is.

You can play with accoustic settings and power down time but neither of them make much sense on a SSD.

You can safely try both hdparm and sdparm.

----------

